# Some basic questions



## Chris Q (Jun 17, 2011)

I am British living in the UK with a wife from the USA and an adopted (British) daughter. We have been married and living in the UK for 15 years, she has a permanent residence visa. I have a degree in computer science and over 20 years experience of IT, mostly in the financial sector. Following a recent holiday to the USA my wife has been feeling increasingly homesick. We haven't decided anything yet, but I was wondering if it would even be feasible for us to move to the USA. The possible blocking points are:

* I am 51 years old. My wife worked in the USA previously for 15+ years. I would not really want to move to the USA if I would have to move back on retirement - which which would probably be the case if we couldn't both get medicade.
* My wife has no close living relatives in the USA who could sponsor us. We do have about £90,000 equity in a house, though selling at the moment would not be quick!
* My wife has never filed a US tax return. Most of the time she has not been earning, and the maximum she has earned in a year was about 12,000 so I don't think that there is anything to pay.
* I had a drink driving conviction 30 years ago, spent as far as UK law is concerned - I don't need to declare it on employment or car insurance applications - though I don't know if this is the case when applying for immigration to the USA.
* I am concerned that moving now might mean that I don't qualify for either a full UK state pension or a USA social security pension. I know that in some circumstances you can voluntarily pay UK NI contributions when abroad though I don't know if I qualify.
* I have concerns about the USA job market for people 50+ age. I would be particularly worried about having to move then look for a job.
* Our 10 year old adopted daughter probably has an unrealistic view of the USA, having only been there for holiday and fun! How do UK kids tend to take to US schools?

Any advice or comments would be welcome.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I´d say your concerns are pretty valid. The job market in the US is tough overall, but for the over 50 crowd, it's particularly tough. You only need 40 quarters (i.e. 10 years) to fully qualify for US social security on retirement (and hence Medicare) but staying employed for the next 10 years could pose a challenge. Also US Social Security is not a full retirement pension - you're expected to save up yourself for retirement and the amounts you need to retire before age 65 or 70 are pretty hefty.

Is there any way your wife (and daughter) could make regular trips back to visit the US? I've found that the more regularly I go back there (actually I'm in the US at the moment), the more I realize that I could never live here again. There are things that are fun when you're on holiday, but to consider actually looking for work here (when so many are out of work and have been that way for ages), or working the retirement system, or especially trying to get back into the health care system, which is in a huge state of flux right now and who knows what it will ultimately turn out like?

I'm not one of those who go on and on about how awful the US has become. I'm perfectly happy to encourage those who genuinely want to try their luck in the US - but in your situation, I'm advising huge caution. There's a reason people say that you "can't go home again" and you wouldn't want your wife to find out the hard way.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like you have already answered all your questions. 
One of the positive aspects of professional careers in the US is that age is not a factor unless you work in certain fields. If you plan to retire at 60 to 65 it will not happen in the US after ten years in the workforce. Medicade does not cover 100% of medical services. Equity in a house can turn into ball and chain. Your wife should file US tax returns for the last three years asap. This will bring her current with Federal Law requiring US citizens to file annual returns. Her income is irrelevant. Kids are kids and your daughter would not have any problems in school.
Your wife may want to look into US citizenship for your daughter. It may come in handy someday.
Plan and take vacations. Explore this really beautiful country and its cultures. The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence and immigrating based on a vacation but with doubts in mind may bring nothing but problems.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

It sounds like you have already answered all your questions. 
One of the positive aspects of professional careers in the US is that age is not a factor unless you work in certain fields. If you plan to retire at 60 to 65 it will not happen in the US after ten years in the workforce. Medicade does not cover 100% of medical services. Equity in a house can turn into ball and chain. Your wife should file US tax returns for the last three years asap. This will bring her current with Federal Law requiring US citizens to file annual returns. Her income is irrelevant. Kids are kids and your daughter would not have any problems in school.
Your wife may want to look into US citizenship for your daughter. It may come in handy someday.
Plan and take vacations. Explore this really beautiful country and its cultures. The grass is always greener on the other side of the fence and immigrating based on a vacation but with doubts in mind may bring nothing but problems.


----------



## Chris Q (Jun 17, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> I´d say your concerns are pretty valid. The job market in the US is tough overall, but for the over 50 crowd, it's particularly tough. You only need 40 quarters (i.e. 10 years) to fully qualify for US social security on retirement (and hence Medicare) but staying employed for the next 10 years could pose a challenge. Also US Social Security is not a full retirement pension - you're expected to save up yourself for retirement and the amounts you need to retire before age 65 or 70 are pretty hefty.
> 
> Is there any way your wife (and daughter) could make regular trips back to visit the US? I've found that the more regularly I go back there (actually I'm in the US at the moment), the more I realize that I could never live here again. There are things that are fun when you're on holiday, but to consider actually looking for work here (when so many are out of work and have been that way for ages), or working the retirement system, or especially trying to get back into the health care system, which is in a huge state of flux right now and who knows what it will ultimately turn out like?
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev,
I realise that the US Social Security is not a full pension, and have already accrued some benefits. I think making regular trips is a good idea whatever we decide. What I don't want to do is spend time thinking and worrying about it if it is not feasible!
Chris


----------



## Chris Q (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks twostep,
I don't think that children adopted abroad qualify for US citizenship unless they are resident in the USA; one side benefit if we did move would be that it would give her the option of two countries. 
Chris


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Chris Q said:


> Thanks twostep,
> I don't think that children adopted abroad qualify for US citizenship unless they are resident in the USA; one side benefit if we did move would be that it would give her the option of two countries.
> Chris


I asked around. It can be done with a bit of effort but use an immigration attorney to have all your ducks in a row. Mother moves to the US and sponsors child which should receive US citizenship upon entereing the US. Then a couple of weeks to clean up loose ends.


----------

